# someone to paint my mk1 rabbit in PA



## DubGLI~88 (Nov 16, 2008)

Im looking for someone near Reading PA, to paint my rabbit. All the prep work is done and it is primed as well so the only thing i need is paint and clear coat maybe just in a single stage.
Anyone that can help me who has the equipment and experience??


----------



## DubGLI~88 (Nov 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DubGLI~88 (Nov 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VRboosterseat (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (DubGLI~88)*

i live right outside reading and i have band practice in wernersville, do you daily ur car?
but pm me i might know a guy whou would paint it for realy cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGLI~88 (Nov 16, 2008)

im restoring the truck and the paint is about all i need now..plus primimg..which i already bought


----------

